# Itunes won't open



## cia624 (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried to open i tunes but nothing happens it has the hourglass when I double click the shortcut then the hourglass disappears and nothing happens I tried reinstalling it, run anti virus software, and restarting computer. .


----------



## Nathan_NCFC (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds like the settings have been changed, normally I believe this can happen if you have downloaded a particular download, e.g. another program similar to itunes or maybe a windows update. Unless you know what you have recently downloaded / installed / updated I would reccomend trying a system restore to a time previous before this problem was happening. To do that, goto "Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Restore". There may be another fix to this that I'm missing.. but that is what I would do anyway, normally undoes any setting changes and offers a solution to problems similar to that. 

Hope it helps

Nathan


----------



## cia624 (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't restore is ther any other method other than system restore?


----------



## Nathan_NCFC (Mar 17, 2009)

Have you tried making sure that there is no script running for it? Try to terminate anything iTunes related. To do this, enter Task Manager by pressing Control + Alt + Delete and entering the "process" tab and click on "itunes.exe" and choose "End Process". After that, exit task manager and then try opening up iTunes. If still no luck, repeat the process and restart the machine and try on start up? Let me know if you get any luck..

Nathan


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Please run the following small program; we'll only be needing the files from task #2: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces....03F629FD!184.entry?wa=wsignin1.0&sa=704863789


----------



## winfrey (Oct 13, 2010)

iTunes may not be properly installed on your computer. You need to uninstall iTunes from your computer. Now, download it again and then install it again on your PC. Be sure, that you install it properly on your computer. It will fix your problem.


----------



## diz91 (Dec 11, 2010)

Simple solution:

Uninstall 'Bonjour.'

your iTunes will magically fix.

Your welcome


----------

